# Windows 10 and "Cast To" Hopper?



## Ferguson (Jul 25, 2006)

This has to be simple to find but no luck.

Can Windows 10 play a movie with the "Cast to" feature through the hopper? 

I can "see" the hopper as a target in the Windows 10 context menu on a MP4 file. When I "Cast to" I got a popup (once) on the Hopper asking for permission. 

About half the time I can get the hopper to go to a black screen like it's ready to receive, but then the PC gives an "unexpected error" with no details. I have also tried with the PC firewall off (no change).

Is this supposed to work? 

These are home movies, nothing with DRM, and I could change formats easily if it's a format issue.

I see there are software packages that appear to provide this (e.g. tversity) that I have not tried, as I always want additional software as a last resort.

On a related note, can VLC do this? I tend to use that as a player on windows itself, and I know it can do transcoding and streaming outbound, but not sure how to address it to the Hopper. Same with FFMPEG which I keep around for transcoding.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

AirPlay and other device connection protocols would be nice too.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Windows Media Player 12.0 works good for me when I stream pictures and music with Windows 10.


----------



## partysox (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the same problem with windows 10 when I try to stream my music I get a black screen.I can stream music from my windows 7 laptop with media player 11 but not media player 12.this started with the s528 update on my hws.


----------

